# Anybody Carry a Saw in their pack?



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

I have been carrying a Wyoming Saw in my camelback that I use for cutting trees in the way of the trail. Just curious if anybody out there packs a saw?


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

I usually carry a small folding saw with me to take care of anything below 5" or so. It's either cut it then during my ride or come back later to do it. Might as well save the trip.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Tons of lodgepole pine in my riding area. Having a saw is a must especially early in the season.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Of course in early season.


----------



## redd4573 (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes, I like the Gerber folding saws!


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Here what I got. I have gotten through 12" logs.


----------



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)

stumpynerd said:


> View attachment 887418
> 
> 
> Here what I got. I have gotten through 12" logs.


I like it -- what is that? Can't quite read the logo on the handle...


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Saws


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

I carry this: http://mobile.homehardware.ca/en/detail?R=I5064155 
Good for trees up to about 6" thick or so. Was cheap less than $20 if I remember right


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Depending on the intent, a folding saw or a Sven saw or a Gerber felling axe will take care of just about anything.


----------



## salsamoto (Dec 20, 2007)

I got a drywall saw from Sears. Works we'll and has a sheath.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

A folding saw or a hand chainsaw. The hand chainsaw is average.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I carry a Sabercut Chainsaw.

Works good and takes up almost no space.

Ultimate Survival Technologies SaberCut Saw at REI.com


----------



## billyglenjr (Mar 13, 2014)

SAK Victorinox Farmer or a Bacho Laplander

Sent from my RM-845_nam_vzw_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ellsdemon (Dec 1, 2007)

Always, just a typical folding saw. I think I paid $10 for it.


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

I have a Silky folding saw that a guy with the local USFS department gave me. It's a little bulkier than some saws out there, but it fits pretty well in my pack, doesn't weigh a lot, and cuts really well. I carry it with me most of the time, unless I'm out for a quick ride.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

I carry the 10" Corona and love it: Amazon.com: Corona RS 7265 Razor Tooth Folding Pruning Saw, 10" Curved Blade: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

I forgot my wyoming saw this weekend. I should of brought it cus there was alot of dead fall on the trail.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

I gonna pickup a small can of wd40 to pack with my saw. From what I found on the internets it speeds up cutting through big ass logs.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Folding Silky. Works a treat, you can get replacement blades and it is light. Lives in my pack.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

trhoppe said:


> I carry the 10" Corona and love it: Amazon.com: Corona RS 7265 Razor Tooth Folding Pruning Saw, 10" Curved Blade: Patio, Lawn & Garden


I have that same saw also. It is great. I did however switch to the Sabercut that I mentioned above. I won't say one is better that other but the sabercut is smaller, lighter and easier to carry.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

I carry this one with me on most rides here in Hawaii. It's a jungle (most of the time) so more often then not, I'll end up doing some trail clearing.

Corona® Folding Pruning Saw (RS7245) - Bow & Pruning Saws - Ace Hardware


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

I spent more time cutting through bettlekill pine deadfall then riding this holiday. Good times!


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Yup, I call it paying my dues for all those awesome trails I've flowed through over the years. Just putting some back into the bank of which I certainly withdrew 1000's.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice. I plan on doing some more cleanup tomorrow on my local trail. Hopefully I can remember to pack my cam for some saw action shots!


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Cleared several pine trees from the trail this weekend. Only took about 15 minutes to clear this monster with my saw. :thumbsup:


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice job Stumpy. I used to pack (strap) something similar on to my bike to clear downed trees on my local trails. When there were multiple big cuts to be made on the larger trees it got to be too much work. I still carry my folding saw in my usual pack but I also have a battery powered chainsaw that I strap to my pack when I do more major trail work. I can also strap loppers to the pack and still carry a folding saw.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice! I was considering an electric chainsaw. I hear some only weigh 8 pounds.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

stumpynerd said:


> Nice! I was considering an electric chainsaw. I hear some only weigh 8 pounds.


Ah, I wish. That saw weighs 12 lbs and with two batteries we're talking 19 lbs. But that's OK, it's got great power for a battery powered saw.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

How long does the battery last on your e-saw?


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Try the Silky gomboy, 11.5 inches of sharp Japanese steel, folding and lightweight. 5" of fresh oak in no time.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

stumpynerd said:


> How long does the battery last on your e-saw?


That all depends. If you're cutting small stuff 2-4" you can cut practically all day. But when the size starts getting to 8", 10" and up, there will be more load on the saw and say around 12" you might get 4-5 cuts on a charge. That is why when I know I have stuff to clear, I'll pack the saw with three fully charged batteries.



leeboh said:


> Try the Silky gomboy, 11.5 inches of sharp Japanese steel, folding and lightweight. 5" of fresh oak in no time.


I know those big, expensive Japanese saws work great. But they're still hand and they don't fit in my pack. Also, when there's a bunch to do, I make special trips to carry the chainsaw.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

^^^^ The Silky is always with me. 12" saw does not fit in your pack? For bigger planned trail days, chainsaw for sure.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

leeboh said:


> ^^^^ The Silky is always with me. 12" saw does not fit in your pack? For bigger planned trail days, chainsaw for sure.


Aloha leeboh,

I apologize, yes, the 12" saw would/could fit in my pack. However, that's a bit big for me to carry all the time. I keep that smaller one in the pocket of my pack. I prefer not to have to take my pack off to access the saw as I seem to need the saw often. Just like I have a small pocket on my pack with a 4, 5 and 6 mm allen wrench just so I don't have to take the pack off to make quick adjustments to my or friends' bikes. Just a preference.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Silky Pocket Boy all the time, Silky Gomboy if I know I'll be cutting stuff and a Black & Decker 18v chainsaw if I know there's going to be windfall.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

For smaller folding saws...

Bacho Laplander is a very good, light, small saw. A bit pricey. Because of its size and light weight its the one I'd keep in my pack. Feels good in the hand. Teeth are very closely spaced so when trying to cut the tiny limbs off trees (like young beeches) it is easy. The smaller teeth cut instead of grabbing.

Fiskars 10" wood handled folding saw. For the price, hard to beat. Curved blade and cuts very fast, and can get lots of leverage on the large wooden handle. Larger and heavier as folding saws go so usually don't carry it in my pack. Its the one I slip in my side work pants pocket when doing trail work.

Silkys... great cutters. Expensive. The blades are very high grade, thin, and cut very fast. But, because the blades are thinner they are not as rugged and forgiving when cutting off angle. 

Bigger trees... I take the chain saw or a pulaski axe for a walk. Last year did something I wish I'd done a long time ago - purchased a trimming saw to go along with my larger chain saw. Use to heat with wood and have a big saw for that but it's overkill for most trail work. The smaller trimming saw is far better for trail work. Even if I have to chip away at a larger downed tree its overall faster to use.


----------



## whitecoyote (Sep 12, 2014)

*Leatherman :thumbsup:*


----------



## mikeQ (Jun 28, 2012)

*Still PS30 saw*

I use the Stihl PS30 folding saw. Easily packs in my mule back pack and it's only 172 grams.

PS 30 Folding Saw - Precision Series™ Hand Tools | STIHL USA Mobile


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

If I'm going out specifically clean up trails I carry a Bahco Mini 12" Bow Saw.









more pics: robonza: Review: Bahco 12" Mini Bow Saw

Otherwise I have a small folding saw I ride with in the spring.

-Joe


----------



## RHEL (Dec 7, 2006)

stumpynerd said:


> I gonna pickup a small can of wd40 to pack with my saw. From what I found on the internets it speeds up cutting through big ass logs.


I keep all my woodworking saws waxed with Johnson's floor wax, helps keep them from sticking in the kerf.


----------



## RHEL (Dec 7, 2006)

RHEL said:


> I keep all my woodworking saws waxed with Johnson's floor wax, helps keep them from sticking in the kerf.


...and I'm answering a post from last May, ;-(


----------



## ryanxj (Sep 9, 2011)

Search 'folding saw' in the trail/advocacy forum for more info


----------



## Scott Novak (Mar 2, 2013)

I normally carry 18 TPI, 24 TPI and 32 TPI hacksaw blades in my pack. I've never used a saw to do any trail cleaning.

But when I canoe down creeks, I carry a bowsaw to remove deadfalls in the water.

But thinking about it, I've got a couple of Sven saws that don't weigh much and would be very packable

Scott Novak


----------

